# New jumping Jotus spider found in NSW .



## Tish (Oct 10, 2020)

*New type of jumping spider found on Thirroul recycling bin*
Australia is home to a hugely diverse population of spiders, and it’s about to grow by one after a woman’s surprise discovery on her recycling bin.

OCTOBER 6, 202011:28AM
A former zookeeper has discovered what appears to be a new type of spider as she took the bins out at her home south of Sydney.
Amanda De George spotted the bright blue eyes of the tiny jumping spider moving along her recycling bin at Thirroul, near Wollongong south of Sydney, in June posting it to a Facebook group of spider fans and scientists seeking help to identify it.
One member of the Australian Spider Identification Page is Museums Victoria taxonomist Joseph Schubert, who informed Ms De George she’d stumbled across a previously unknown species.

It's super cute if you ask me.


----------



## win231 (Oct 10, 2020)

Unlike some spiders in Australia, the venom in this spider is not very dangerous to humans.


----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2020)

win231 said:


> Unlike some spiders in Australia, the venom in this spider is not very dangerous to humans.


Absolutely correct, thankfully not everything tries to kill us.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 10, 2020)

So tiny they are very hard to spot.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 10, 2020)

Very cute


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 10, 2020)

ET go home.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 10, 2020)




----------

